
$25 tablets, $2 data plans, and zero margins - donohoe
http://qz.com/32125/25-tablets-2-mobile-data-plans-and-zero-margins-how-the-internet-is-about-to-gain-3-billion-new-users/
======
headShrinker
As we all know in the US, having a cell network does not equal data network.
Any one holding an iPhone in NYC three years ago knows the pain of having an
entire city trying to get on the Internet. This idea that 3 billion people
people are going to buy $25 tablets and just hop online is egnoring so many
glaring logistical problems. The first being bandwidth in third world
countries.

